# Old fixture



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Pulled this one out of one of my bedrooms during reno.A meathead knocked it over and cracked the plaster.


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

the royal ornaments !


----------



## johnsmithabe (May 3, 2011)

@ Shockdoc, from where you collected these accessories?


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

That fixture must've been made by an ornamental plaster casting firm, instead of a fixture manufacturer. I doubt U/L would approve that design. I saw a fixture that was simular, but a lot larger. Something like 24" in diameter. IIRC, it had ten lamps in it. The most god-awful thing I ever seen.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

johnsmithabe said:


> @ Shockdoc, from where you collected these accessories?





Shockdoc said:


> *Pulled this one out of one of my bedrooms during reno.*A meathead knocked it over and cracked the plaster.


:thumbsup: .....


----------



## skinnyj41004 (Mar 17, 2007)

I was working at a school that was probably 90 years old that had about 30 fixtures similar to that. The general sent them out to be repaired and refurnished. The last week of the job when we got them back we were cleaning them with windex and recoloring the bad spots with sharpies.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Pulled this one out of one of my bedrooms during reno.A meathead knocked it over and cracked the plaster.


Epoxy and paint!:001_huh:


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

If you were out in Cali, I could refer you to a friend of mine. He does resto of the ornamental plaster in the bay area.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Pulled this one out of one of my bedrooms during reno.A meathead knocked it over and cracked the plaster.


One of my whacky customers bought all plaster canopys just like that 36" in diameter and had me install 26 of them throughout her house they weigh about 20-30 lbs ,,,,all old and she had us hand paint them..:blink:

That was a top dollar job..:laughing:

The Electrical inspector was laughing his head off....:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice! Sucks about the crack though


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

johnsmithabe said:


> @ Shockdoc, from where you collected these accessories?


 My new old home.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> Nice! Sucks about the crack though


I'm gonna have the wife try to wet plaster the crack , i wonder if I restore it what it would be worth.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Post pictures of the repair. That would be interesting to see.

I have seen refurbished old lights for sale, but never one like that. Most of the vintage I have seen for sale get at least a couple hundred, some over a grand. I'll post a link or two later, can't think of them now.


----------

